
Show HN: OpenBazaar 2.0 launches; decentralized marketplace using Bitcoin - SamPatt
https://www.openbazaar.org/blog/openbazaar-2-0-live/
======
SamPatt
OpenBazaar has been around since mid-2014, and this 2.0 release has same major
advancements. It's a separate network from the 1.0 version.

I've been working on it since it began, and it's been mentioned on HN a few
times but I'm happy to answer questions about the new release.

The marketplace is now built on top of IPFS, which means the data is
distributed and stores can still be accessible even when offline. It also
integrates with Tor now, and has its own built-in Bitcoin wallet.

The server is based on Go and code is here:

[https://github.com/OpenBazaar/openbazaar-
go](https://github.com/OpenBazaar/openbazaar-go)

The client is an electron app and the code is here:

[https://github.com/OpenBazaar/openbazaar-
desktop](https://github.com/OpenBazaar/openbazaar-desktop)

